
Show HN: Jargonism – Dictionary of Business English Jargon - murtza
http://jargonism.com/
======
violentvinyl
I like the idea, but the examples remind me of Urban Dictionary. A good
example should let you infer the meaning based on context. It's not an easy
thing to write if you already know what the word or acronym means though.

